# Shih Tzu puppy hair



## sinjin (Nov 11, 2007)

What is the process like when they lose their puppy coat and get their adult hair? How old are they?  Thank You.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually, the adult coat starts coming in at around 10 months or so. You will notice it because it seems like mats come in as soon as you get them out. I have a Shih-tzu x Bichon but she is more like a Bichon. When her adult coat came in, it was a struggle. I thought I had got all the mats and then there more would come from nowhere it seemed. Because she has an undercoat like a Bichon, the dead hair would get tangled with the new hair. However, I could be wrong but I think Shih-tzus have a single coat so maybe it won't be as bad. The hair isn't as curly either so hopefully, it may be easier for you. Just make sure you brush every day. It only lasts about 2 weeks. If the mats are bad, you can get a blade that cuts through the mats to help you. Or get a dematting rake. It will help you cut through the mats while not being as uncomfortable for your dog.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Your puppy's adult coat could start coming in as early as 6 months, and might take a month or more to be fully complete; some are quick, and some are slower to come in, so be aware of that. When the adult coat does start coming in, it will be easier to matt up, and may look scraggly and sparse, like someone took dull barber shears to it...but it will look nice when the process is complete! 

Alot of owners do choose to trim the coat back significantly during this period as well, just to aid in the matting, and appearance; alot of my clients will have their puppies cut back with a 3 3\4 blade, or the shorter 4 blade, and by the time the coat grows back in, the puppy coat is shed out, and the adult coat is in.


----------

